# Arc Fault Breakers Trips



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lift the cable and ohm the circuit, neutral to ground, from the panel. :thumbsup:

One more thing... did you actually connect the neutral of the circuit to the breaker and not to the neutral bar?


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've run into a problem where the neutral from one circuit was tied to the breaker from the other and vice versa.

I've had to go after someone before that put the circuit neutral and the pigtail on the neutral bar.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Lift the cable and ohm the circuit, neutral to ground, from the panel. :thumbsup:
> 
> One more thing... did you actually connect the neutral of the circuit to the breaker and not to the neutral bar?


Almost certainly one of those 2 things.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Easyravy said:


> Got 3 arc fault breakers installed in new construction. 14-2 residential bedroom. Breaker turns on and hold all day no problems. Plug something in, nbo matter what the current draw, and immeadiate trip. I shot the problem, opened all devices. Everything looks good, but still trips when you draw any current???


This is a very good indicator of neutral to ground short.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If the continuity from neutral to ground on the circuit checks out ok, look in any two or three gang switch boxes for neutrals from two different circuits tied together. Like somebody said already, thats the second most prevalent reason for afci trips after ground to neutral contact. Actual ark fault is 90th.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought it was 76th?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

megger the circuit H to G N to G H to N. disconnect all gfci's dimmers' light fixtures and unplug EVERYTHING!!!!. if it meggers ok check for shared neutrals. if none of that and everythings wired right replace afci


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

i went to the dr and told him when i touched my head it hurt. When i touched my elbow it hurt, when i touched my knee it hurt..... he said i had a broke finger...maybe its whatever you plug into it..


----------

